# Comment taper des caracteres comme backslash, des crochets ou "pipe"



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Juillet 2003)

Hum j'aime beaucoup les macs ( j'ai decouvert y'a deux semaines 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
Mais par contre!!! Comment faire pour taper certains caracteres indispensables à la programmation comme des crochets ou bien des pipe (mais si le "OU" booléen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Enfin voilà je dois dire qu'a part le malheureux copier coller, je n'ai rien trouvé :s
Merci de vos réponses, ca me permettra d'etre plus productif lol


----------



## molgow (19 Juillet 2003)

-&gt;   Applications / Utilitaires / Touches

Tu pourras y tester toutes les combinaisons de touches possibles 

La plupart des caractères spéciaux courants peuvent etre sorti avec la touche Alt + une autre touche du clavier (+ encore Shift parfois). Si jamais le | c'est "alt 7", { "alt 8" et } "alt 9". Voilà faut tester un peu, et tu prendras l'habitude. Ca peut parfois être bizarre si t'as l'habitude du altgr de windows, mais perso je trouve les claviers mac bien plus pratique que les PC pour la programmation.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Juillet 2003)

YES! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fectivement j'avais vu l'utilitaire touche mais j'avais pas pensé à faire du alt + shift 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci beaucoup ^^


----------

